# Rounded Leaves, Thick Bark, Yellow inside, Sap = ? (Pics)



## Cambium (Jun 27, 2012)

My Dad and brother grabbed some free wood from their neighbor who just cut a tree down. When I got there the first thing I noticed is the yellow... next thing was the sap all over my hands when loading.

I have a wood stove so concerned about the sap but more curious what kind of tree this is. 

Do you guys have any thoughts? I was going to say Poplar but the sap is throwing me off.


----------



## zogger (Jun 27, 2012)

Any recognizable smell to it?

edit: Dogwood maybe?

Funny, but I have only taken standing dead dogwood or blowdowns, so no idea what color the fresh wood is.


----------



## greendohn (Jun 27, 2012)

???Hedge Apple???


----------



## Cambium (Jun 27, 2012)

I was also thinking a "fruit" tree like Pear but again, its the sap thats throwing me off. No distinctive smell to it, definetly no apple smell. The sap doesnt smell like Pine. Maybe a hybrid of something?


----------



## greendohn (Jun 27, 2012)

"hedge apple/ Orange Osage",,I think,,very hard, very heavy. It'll literally melt an iron stove..The bark has me wondering in a couple of the pics..maybe one of the pro's will pop in here and give us a clue..


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 27, 2012)

Its Osage Orange


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it looks like a Pine to me but the sap might be a fruit tree ? Hmmm.....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 27, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I think it looks like a Pine to me but the sap might be a fruit tree ? Hmmm.....



Pine don't have leaves


----------



## Cambium (Jun 27, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Pine don't have leaves



Definetly eliminated Pines and Everygreens after seeing the leaves. I'm Googling Osage Orange , bark looks the same on some images. I have to ask them if it made those orange balls. 

Will repost when I find out. If it is Osage Orange , I assume from greendohm's comment, its great for wood stoves? Worried about creosote in flue from sap.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 27, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Pine don't have leaves



Yes, I forgot about that.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 27, 2012)

Cambium said:


> Definetly eliminated Pines and Everygreens after seeing the leaves. I'm Googling Osage Orange , bark looks the same on some images. I have to ask them if it made those orange balls.
> 
> Will repost when I find out. If it is Osage Orange , I assume from greendohm's comment, its great for wood stoves? Worried about creosote in flue from sap.



After it's properly bucked, split, stacked and air-dried, any sap will be a distant memory. Enjoy.


----------



## howard270 (Jun 27, 2012)

It looks a lot like osage orange/hedge/bois d'ark. Some of the bark looks a little different than the trees we have here, but the majority of it matches. If it were hedge there should be thorns on those resprouts.

As far as the sap, it is a thick, white sap-like substance that comes out of any cut to the bark or the ends while green. It will ruin a good pair of leather gloves. Once dried/seasoned, no issues at all.

Lastly, it makes up about 1/2 of what I burn in my fireplace insert. It is a little more difficult to get it going, but once it gets going will burn longer and hotter than most anything else. Our local Stihl dealer sold stoves and inserts prior to becoming a Stihl dealer and with the brands he sold it would void the warranty if you burned hedge due to the heat and possible damage to the stove/insert.


----------



## Cambium (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome guys! Was just cut so I'll split now and hopefully by January/February be ok. 

Oneof many links about the Osage Orange trees. Interesting history on it. 

Ohio Trees - Osage Orange


----------



## vincem77 (Jun 27, 2012)

May sound crazy but im gonna go with a mature smokebush on this one. likely osage though.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

Cambium said:


> Awesome guys! Was just cut so I'll split now and hopefully by January/February be ok.
> 
> Oneof many links about the Osage Orange trees. Interesting history on it.
> 
> Ohio Trees - Osage Orange



Maclura Pomifera...

Enjoy your heat...
And eat your wheaties before splitting...

Not all of these trees have thorns and bear the green "monkey brain" fruit, but most around here do.
:msp_wink:


----------



## zogger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Maclura Pomifera...
> 
> Enjoy your heat...
> And eat your wheaties before splitting...
> ...



Certainly looks like it. I guess I have never cut any. I first guessed dogwood, but the dang bark was wrong as well. the bark on this tree in the pics is almost cherry like. That color threw me bad.

I am going to keep my peepers out for any, not to cut, but to grab seeds and start babies.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

zogger said:


> Certainly looks like it. I guess I have never cut any. I first guessed dogwood, but the dang bark was wrong as well. the bark on this tree in the pics is almost cherry like. That color threw me bad.
> 
> I am going to keep my peepers out for any, not to cut, but to grab seeds and start babies.



They're weeds... So don't go too Johnny Appleseed on us...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

Cambium said:


> Definetly eliminated Pines and Everygreens after seeing the leaves. I'm Googling Osage Orange , bark looks the same on some images. I have to ask them if it made those orange balls.
> 
> Will repost when I find out. If it is Osage Orange , I assume from greendohm's comment, its great for wood stoves? Worried about creosote in flue from sap.



Oh, and by the way...
Don't worry about creosote burnin' Hedge...
It's a hot burning wood. Just make sure you can control your air, and you'll be fine...
Many a pot bellied stove has been warped cause they had no control of combustion air...


----------



## Steve2910 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Many a pot bellied stove has been warped cause they had no control of combustion air...



We had our Montgomery Wards pot belly glowing more times that I could count, it never warped, but the shaker grate eventually gave up the ghost.


----------



## haveawoody (Jun 27, 2012)

Osage Orange and the only thing a tad better than my firewood Rock elm.

Great score!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> Osage Orange and the only thing a tad better than my firewood Rock elm.
> 
> Great score!



I gotta get me some of that "Rock Elm" someday. I'll see if I can find some in northern WI next time I'm up there... See ifn' it's as good as they say...


----------



## zogger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> They're weeds... So don't go too Johnny Appleseed on us...



I think I might have seen some here, massive thorns, just real small. Never anything larger than five to ten feet.


----------



## Cambium (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. Excited about this score now. 

Yeah I had 3 dump truck loads of Elm delivered for free. I didn't know about the spaghetti inside but the time splitting was worth the heat.


----------



## REJ2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cambium said:


> Awesome guys! Was just cut so I'll split now and hopefully by January/February be ok.
> 
> Oneof many links about the Osage Orange trees. Interesting history on it.
> 
> Ohio Trees - Osage Orange



Jan.- Feb. 2014 maybe, unless you got a kiln. This is a real tree, doesnt season well in 7 months.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

zogger said:


> I think I might have seen some here, massive thorns, just real small. Never anything larger than five to ten feet.



Hmmm... Not sure what you got there... The thorns rarely exceed 1/2 inch... And hedge trees can get very large... I've cut some around 30", but most are under 20"...
No mistaking the softball size green fruits though... In some parts of the country, hedge is referred to as beaux d'ark... Pronounced "bow dark"...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

REJ2 said:


> Jan.- Feb. 2014 maybe, unless you got a kiln. This is a real tree, doesnt season well in 7 months.



Agreed... But I have burned smaller splits in 3 months... Not ideal, but it got me by in a pinch...:msp_sad:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I gotta get me some of that "Rock Elm" someday. I'll see if I can find some in northern WI next time I'm up there... See ifn' it's as good as they say...



Say around August 11th? Specter29's GTG ?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Say around August 11th? Specter29's GTG ?



... That would hopefully be it... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Steve2910 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Agreed... But I have burned smaller splits in 3 months... Not ideal, but it got me by in a pinch...:msp_sad:



What's ideal? I (supposedly) have a "honey hole" of Hedge, free for the taking. Never burned it before. Haven't gotten around to checking it out yet, but it's not going anywhere. My plan is to cut it this summer/ fall for the 14-15 season. A young guy who works for me says it takes 6 (yes, I said six!) years to season. I thought that was absurd. 

My only frame of reference for 26+MBTU wood is: Black Locust & Hickory, Oh & when the Dogwood blight came through in the 80's., but that was in my parents' open fireplace. BL wouldn't get any better after a year, & bugs would get the Hickory after 2... Share your wisdom. Thanx in advance


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

Steve2910 said:


> What's ideal? I (supposedly) have a "honey hole" of Hedge, free for the taking. Never burned it before. Haven't gotten around to checking it out yet, but it's not going anywhere. My plan is to cut it this summer/ fall for the 14-15 season. A young guy who works for me says it takes 6 (yes, I said six!) years to season. I thought that was absurd.
> 
> My only frame of reference for 26+MBTU wood is: Black Locust & Hickory, Oh & when the Dogwood blight came through in the 80's., but that was in my parents' open fireplace. BL wouldn't get any better after a year, & bugs would get the Hickory after 2... Share your wisdom. Thanx in advance



6 years is crazy... Hedge is an extremely dense wood... Even when you cut it alive, it's lower in moisture than most trees... The sap that runs comes from a thin little layer that's just under the bark... The yellow heartwood will never flow anything... It's extremely heavy green, but not the heaviest... But it weighs the most dry of any wood I've dealt with... It loses very little weight because of its density... 1 year cure time will do fine... It will never rot, that's why I pile it outside, and all other species' in the wood barn. It's slow to ignite like coal, but once burning, it burns HOT and LONG... It leaves a lot of coals and klinkers ... I use it for very cold weather and overnight for coals... I have burnt it at 6 months and it still burns hotter than hell, but took a long time to get going... I wouldn't burn it in an open fireplace... The knots and knurles hold some stuff that tends to explode even after a year of seasoning... If you smoke with it, it has a hint of Mesquite smell... Kinda...


----------



## Steve2910 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanx for the insight. Mulberry is more prevalent here, but the BTU charts are off by my experience... no way Mulberry is 25.8, & Black Locust is 26.8. Nothing readily available beats BL, but I can't wait to burn some Hedge.


----------



## zogger (Jun 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... Not sure what you got there... The thorns rarely exceed 1/2 inch... And hedge trees can get very large... I've cut some around 30", but most are under 20"...
> No mistaking the softball size green fruits though... In some parts of the country, hedge is referred to as beaux d'ark... Pronounced "bow dark"...



I guess to be more clear, stout short beefy thorns, not long skinny spiky thorns. Very similar to the multiflora, but these are definitely trees, just all small, not tall and very narrow diameter.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 27, 2012)

zogger said:


> I guess to be more clear, stout short beefy thorns, not long skinny spiky thorns. Very similar to the multiflora, but these are definitely trees, just all small, not tall and very narrow diameter.



Hmmm... Pics if ya get a chance... Leaf too if possible...


----------



## greendohn (Jun 28, 2012)

REJ2 said:


> Jan.- Feb. 2014 maybe, unless you got a kiln. This is a real tree, doesnt season well in 7 months.



you could let the stuff "season" for 15 years(out doors/uncovered), and when you knock two pieces together it'll "ring". Hard, hard stuff!


----------



## Cmccul8146 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cambium said:


> My Dad and brother grabbed some free wood from their neighbor who just cut a tree down. When I got there the first thing I noticed is the yellow... next thing was the sap all over my hands when loading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 28, 2012)

Just be careful if you burn in an open fireplace, it tends to pop a lot. OWB would be fine.

It does make nice tool handles and is a nice wood for turning.


----------



## Freehand (Jun 28, 2012)

Another vote for Mulberry.


----------



## Cambium (Jun 28, 2012)

Cmccul8146 said:


> that's definitely Mulberry. I've cut some to saw into lumber on my bandsaw mill, & as you noted ,it's really yellow wood and sap just pours out of it . Very dense wood & burns really hot . No need to worry about creosote buildup after it seasons.



Hmmm! Mulberry sounds good too. I found leaves online nicely matching it. Read that its the Osage Orange cousin. 

Here's something about the sap from Mullberry.

----------------------------
I suspect the continued "weeping" from the old pruning cuts on the first mulberry tree is due to a bacterial infection of the heart wood called "wet wood disease." This is a relatively minor problem for a healthy tree. 

Sap dripping from pruned mulberry
-----------------------------
Here's a picture of the leaves.


----------



## haveawoody (Jun 28, 2012)

Hedgerow,

Great time to get Rock elm with all the dead and dying trees.
Tough on chains cutting standing dead but well worth the effort.
Easy id from other elms on the semi dead and living with a hairy underleaf.


It burns much like osage but IMO Rock is a much longer burn so great for night wood.
Hickory of similar size is out in the morning and rock still has hot coals.

I'm no osage expert since i never see it naturally growing here, burnt about 10 pieces i was given from a USA friend that said it's a dread weed.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

Cambium said:


> Hmmm! Mulberry sounds good too. I found leaves online nicely matching it. Read that its the Osage Orange cousin.
> 
> Here's something about the sap from Mullberry.
> 
> ...



The stuff you got is not Mulberry... I cut a lot of both... It's Hedge... Yes,, they are similar. Did you ever get the sap off your gloves???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Cambium (Jun 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The stuff you got is not Mulberry... I cut a lot of both... It's Hedge... Yes,, they are similar. Did you ever get the sap off your gloves???:msp_sneaky:



I didnt wear gloves. :msp_scared: LOL. Yeah, eventually it came off before I went to bed. That would suck waking up with a sappy pillow. 

I just split a piece... WOW! Look at the color inside. Thats amazing. It has a moderate scent but I cant make out what it resembles. And yes, the sap is mostly coming from the ring where it was cut but also on the bark where it wasnt. 

Was very easy to split.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jun 28, 2012)

Cambium said:


> I didnt wear gloves. :msp_scared: LOL. Yeah, eventually it came off before I went to bed. That would suck waking up with a sappy pillow.
> 
> I just split a piece... WOW! Look at the color inside. Thats amazing. It has a moderate scent but I cant make out what it resembles. And yes, the sap is mostly coming from the ring where it was cut but also on the bark where it wasnt.
> 
> Was very easy to split.



I'm also kind of leaning more towards Mulberry; you'll know if the yellow parts start to turn a reddish-brown as it dries. I looked at your pictures of the leaves last night and looked up Osage Orange in the "National Audobon Field Guide to North American Trees" and the leaves in that for Osage were more narrow and longer than the rounder ones in your picture-according to the book they more resembled Mulberry, I believe Red Mulberry but don't quote me on that. But trees/leaves can vary from region to region...and I know Mulberry splits very easily when green. I split some Osage a few months ago and it was strikingly yellow inside like this, so I guess what I am saying is "what the bleep is that"? lol....

Anyways, great score as you've good some primo stuff there!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

Straight grained hedge will split fine for ya... Around here we have a hard time finding straight stuff, but that has more to do with growing environment than species... I'm cutting this weekend... I'll try to get some vid to post here.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

This is Mulberry... Yellow? Yes... Look like Hedge? Ehhh... Sort of, but not really... Look at the grain and between growth rings...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a stupid looking pile of hedge.. 1 week after splitting... Already turning golden brown... 
Lot of BTU's under that POS boat...






Look at the cambium layer of the noodled piece bottom right... 
Also, it has been hot and dry here since that stack was made... It's dried out a lot, but still heavy as bricks...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

This is just a random fish picture... Totally unrelated to anything... But ya gotta admit, that's a nice bass!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> This is just a random fish picture... Totally unrelated to anything... But ya gotta admit, that's a nice bass!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Cheater! I see the air hose you're using to pump that bass up!!!!

Nice fish. Lake of the Woods next weekend for me - I hope to come back with some Walleye, Pike, and Smallmouth pics (and fillets!)

:arg:


----------



## Cambium (Jun 28, 2012)

Couple more pics.. You guys got me excited now. lol The rest of the tree was laying in the backyard at their house in a pile of debris. Some was rotted so I told them to leave it. I might have to go salvage what was good. 

Just amazed at the beauty of this. The scent is medicine like (?)(not sure if thats accurate).. My Dad said he somewhat remembers the cloud like balls on the tree.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

Note the leaf in the 2nd pic... "No saw tooth edge or lobes" No berry's either...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jun 28, 2012)

Cambium said:


> Couple more pics.. You guys got me excited now. lol The rest of the tree was laying in the backyard at their house in a pile of debris. Some was rotted so I told them to leave it. I might have to go salvage what was good.
> 
> Just amazed at the beauty of this. The scent is medicine like (?)(not sure if thats accurate).. My Dad said he somewhat remembers the cloud like balls on the tree.



Okay call me crazy-it won't be the first or the last time-but that 1st picture looks like BOTH Mulberry (yellow) AND Osage Orange (reddish-brown)....are you sure that this is all from the same tree? 

I haven't had much experience like others here have had with Osage but have a LOT of it with Mulberry; Mulberry is always yellow inside here in PA. and the Osage that I got and split a few months back was noticably a different shade of reddish-brown and I know for a fact that it is Osage 'cause I drive past it a lot and see the fruit. Does Osage have the two colors inside as it is growing by chance 'cause Mulberry's always yellow throughout until it starts to season; just trying to learn here....

Just wonderin....go ahead you can call me crazy it's okay! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Okay call me crazy-it won't be the first or the last time-but that 1st picture looks like BOTH Mulberry (yellow) AND Osage Orange (reddish-brown)....are you sure that this is all from the same tree?
> 
> I haven't had much experience like others here have had with Osage but have a LOT of it with Mulberry; Mulberry is always yellow inside here in PA. and the Osage that I got and split a few months back was noticably a different shade of reddish-brown and I know for a fact that it is Osage 'cause I drive past it a lot and see the fruit. Does Osage have the two colors inside as it is growing by chance 'cause Mulberry's always yellow throughout until it starts to season; just trying to learn here....
> 
> Just wonderin....go ahead you can call me crazy it's okay! :hmm3grin2orange:



Yer not crazy... They're both yellow when fresh and tan with age...
These are Hedge limbs... About 12" to 16" in size. That furrowed bark you'll only find on bigger older trees.





Look at the piece between the Mac and the bar on the Stihl... It's got that Cherry bark look... All came from different limbs off the same tree... A section of the trunk went to a GTG in Summersville MO...


----------



## Freehand (Jun 28, 2012)

After seeing that fresh split heartwood, Hedgerow's right for sure.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

Freehand said:


> After seeing that fresh split heartwood, Hedgerow's right for sure.:msp_thumbup:



I'm still looking for that "ultimate" Hedge log for you make slabs out of Jason... 
Some day...
Some day...
:sad4:

What a bar top that would make!!!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jun 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yer not crazy... They're both yellow when fresh and tan with age...
> These are Hedge limbs... About 12" to 16" in size. That furrowed bark you'll only find on bigger older trees.
> 
> 
> ...



Well I don't know about the not crazy part but thanks and thanks for the great picture of Osage; I can see in it that there is certainly color variation from the same tree. Pretty amazing when you think about it!

I'm looking forward to using the Osage that I got from this guy's property months ago; I drive by it every so often and used to think "I'd like to get some of that to try-wonder if he'd let me cut a dead limb or so off of it" but never asked...then we had that carzy Halloween storm and it did the trimming for me. I got several nice rounds out of it, just enough to say that I can try Osage finally this upcoming Winter. As I parked there and was looking at it laying on the ground I was walking up to knock on the door and I was about 30 feet away from the door when it opened and the owner just said "yes you may"so I said "thank you" and went to work lol!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

Hedge trees can be a bit abusive to cut, but I'd rather tangle with them than these gems!!!
Got a lot of these that need eradicating around here... Burn good, but nobody wants to touch em'...





Damn things anyway...:msp_mad:


----------



## Chris-PA (Jun 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hedge trees can be a bit abusive to cut, but I'd rather tangle with them than these gems!!!
> Got a lot of these that need eradicating around here... Burn good, but nobody wants to touch em'...
> 
> 
> ...


That is one evil tree!


----------



## vincem77 (Jun 28, 2012)

He said cloud like balls. Im definetly calling this smokebush now, like I did earlier in the thread.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

vincem77 said:


> He said cloud like balls. Im definetly calling this smokebush now, like I did earlier in the thread.



I would not rule out some form of bush or ornamental... Do you have a good pic of this smokebush? And these cloud like balls???


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

Smoke bush??





Hedgeapple...


----------



## vincem77 (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine gets full sun, so lots of new growth every year.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

I think you could be right... That's the hedgiest looking bush I've ever seen!!! How big do they get?
Are they a tree??? Or a bush?


----------



## vincem77 (Jun 28, 2012)

Most grow like a lilac bush, lots of small suckers. I kill the suckers because its in a confined area. The main branch is about 35 years old. Grows about 15ft tall. Definite unique smell and sap in the wood.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 28, 2012)

vincem77 said:


> Most grow like a lilac bush, lots of small suckers. I kill the suckers because its in a confined area. The main branch is about 35 years old. Grows about 15ft tall. Definite unique smell and sap in the wood.



If the OP can confirm the puffball flowers instead of the green "monkey brains", you got a 6 million point rep bomb comin'...


----------



## brewmonster (Jun 29, 2012)

The leaves in the very first post look a lot more like smoke bush than osage orange. I just never imagined smoke bush could ever get so BIG! Those logs certainly seem to be several inches in diameter.


----------



## Cambium (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in process of trying to get some before pictures and maybe a video. It's confirmed that the tree did not grow tall(over 30 feet) and that it did not have berries on it. More like puffy balls. Stay tuned. Thanks for the interest in this with me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 29, 2012)

brewmonster said:


> The leaves in the very first post look a lot more like smoke bush than osage orange. I just never imagined smoke bush could ever get so BIG! Those logs certainly seem to be several inches in diameter.



Agreed... There was no visible tip like most Hedge leaves have... But I never would have thought a bush would get what appeared to be 10" dia???


----------



## Freehand (Jun 29, 2012)

Bush? He's not in office anymore.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Cambium (Jul 2, 2012)

Still trying to get that photo of the Tree standing up. 

Here's a few more pics. Used a Chainsaw on one of them today. Wow. Check out the moisture meter pic.(last 2 are a different tree obviously)


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow... That's some juicy stuff!!!


----------



## Steve2910 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> If the OP can confirm the puffball flowers instead of the green "monkey brains", you got a 6 million point rep bomb comin'...



I've tried answering this question on my own before posting w/ no luck, but... Are the rep points or credits on here worth anything??
Or, are they just worthless gimmicks like the Best Buy rewards, whatever ####'s Sporting Goods calls their "points", & Sears has something similar. I carried those cards into the stores for years, had them scanned w/ every purchase, never saw a penny payback...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve2910 said:


> I've tried answering this question on my own before posting w/ no luck, but... Are the rep points or credits on here worth anything??
> Or, are they just worthless gimmicks like the Best Buy rewards, whatever ####'s Sporting Goods calls their "points", & Sears has something similar. I carried those cards into the stores for years, had them scanned w/ every purchase, never saw a penny payback...



Rep is just a cyber "attaboy"...
Points have AS value to color threads and what not...


----------



## Steve2910 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Rep is just a cyber "attaboy"...
> Points have AS value to color threads and what not...



Thanx for the info, now, if I could only get any of the pic imbed threads/ help to work on my 'puter, I'd be happy. If not, somebody more savvy than me always fixes them for me.


----------



## Cambium (Jul 3, 2012)

To those who said it was "Smoke Tree or Bush", I might have to congratulate you soon. 90% sure thats what it is.. Information slowly getting to me from my folks who live 20 miles away. LOL.. 

When speaking to them today, first they said he remembers a "cloudy" look.. I mentioned smoke bush today and a light bulb went off. He said thats exactly what it looked like. Cloud of smoke. 

I still would like to see it standing as Im sure some of you would too.


----------

